# how wide can i go with stock rims



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i need to get some new tires for the rear and i want to get something a little wider than 235s how wide can i go with the stock rims


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Stock 18's I have 265/35 on rear no problems. Diameter of 265/35 and 235/40(front) is identical so you won't have any issues with height difference


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Here is a good read on that:

Wheel & tire fitting results!! - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

245 is the max width recommended for an eight inch wheel. You can cram a wider tire on but will have a reduced contact patch.


----------

